# Printing after using soft proofing



## guzzibob (Jan 7, 2014)

Just trying this for the first time. So if I use soft proofing to see how my print should look on the paper I'm printing and have made a proof copy, which version do I do I select when I go to print, the original or the proof copy?


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 7, 2014)

If you have saved a proof copy that has alterations done as a result of soft-proofing go with the proof copy.
If you have made no alterations it won't matter.

Tony Jay


----------



## guzzibob (Jan 8, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> If you have saved a proof copy that has alterations done as a result of soft-proofing go with the proof copy.
> If you have made no alterations it won't matter.
> 
> Tony Jay


Thanks, Thats what I thought. I had not tried to use soft proofing before and thought I'd give it a try, probably won't use it regularly as I have had pretty good luck printing before on my calibrated monitor.


----------



## JimHess43 (Jan 10, 2014)

Soft proofing really comes into play and shows its value when you start using ICC profiles for your paper. Lightroom will show you how your image will look on the paper type, and it really helps ensure that you will get what you expect from the printer. I didn't realize that before I got my new printer. But I use soft proofing all the time now. It really makes a difference.


----------



## guzzibob (Jan 11, 2014)

JimHess43 said:


> Soft proofing really comes into play and shows its value when you start using ICC profiles for your paper. Lightroom will show you how your image will look on the paper type, and it really helps ensure that you will get what you expect from the printer. I didn't realize that before I got my new printer. But I use soft proofing all the time now. It really makes a difference.




Thanks,  I was aware of that and had tried using it by designating a paper profile. I'll probably continue experimenting and see if I like it.


----------

